# Sage/Breville Mini Barista



## Madonion (Dec 26, 2021)

Dear all PLEASE HELP!

I am new to the home brewing game. I own a Breville/Sage mini barista and I'm looking to upgrade my portafilter to a bottomless one. The size of portafilter on the mini barista is 58mm. I was wondering if any mini barista owners on the forum had done this? And would you be so kind to provide me details of where I maybe able to buy this item? Many thanks in advance.


----------

